# Show how you are feeling with a picture II



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

The previous thread was kind of glitchy (it wouldn't display the last page of posts) so I'm opening a new one 

As always, please adhere to the following rule:



> *Inappropriate Content*
> *Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted.* This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban. Duplicating any posted pornographic image or link through quoting or any other method will result in an immediate temporary ban. Encouraging others to post pornographic content for any reason is not allowed.


Old thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/show-how-you-are-feeling-with-a-picture-100110/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What did you do??!!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

(Feeling needed by and that I need this one person in particular. When I thought how to express it with an image, I had a mental image of hands reaching out, so I found something like it)


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

doe deer said:


>


Very relatable. Makes me think of myself from a month ago when I was gaming and watching TV shows and anime 24/7. *Shudders*.

I read some of your posts before and wanted to contact you just for emotional support, but I got the feeling that you would be annoyed by someone so overly positive despite my life falling apart. Hell, it's not even falling apart anymore, it *has* fallen apart. I'm just standing in ruins and laughing my *** off.

Just trying to move on.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Friendzone sucks


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

That wingflex is hot.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've just cut my hair and was about to post this:










But just before posting it something happened and now I'm feeling like this:


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Me as a Fine Arts graduate


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm just happy to be included.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I'm just happy to be included.


Is that one of your illustrations? Nice. 
Kudos for the Gravity Falls style


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Is that one of your illustrations? Nice.
> Kudos for the Gravity Falls style


:grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

a little too much salt....


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

:rain


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## weallfight (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

EarthDominator said:


>


:hug


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Like this, if the cute stalker boy wasn't standing there


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

same way my dog feels


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

(I couldn't find this thread for almost 2 hours. :roll )


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


>







:squeeze


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

i.e. a FIALURE


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


I've noticed you seem to like sitting in windows.  Like a kitty.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> I've noticed you seem to like sitting in windows.


Too bad I don't have an actual windowsill to sit on. :| :lol


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## hyliankitten (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

When will I ever learn to stop expecting so much from other people?


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)




----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

hyliankitten said:


> https://78.media.tumblr.com/71507c64f7124e98827e844b03e24163/tumblr_p2clcdGG2Q1w19c1co1_1280.jpg


what are they doing D: giving chips to that poor kitten D:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

image 1... me at the moment... not sad nor happy just "meh"

mage 2: me at nights and some times during the day too


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Sassandclass (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


If you were my girl, I would buy you the best view in Colorado. That seems to be the way into your heart.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## meep101 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Deaf Mute said:


>


So deep.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Deviantmoon (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## kamatcha (Feb 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Wow. Awesome picture!


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

karenw said:


> :laugh:












:b


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Wow. Awesome picture!


Yep ^_^


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


>


Lol!


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


It's tough mate. :squeeze

Is she ignoring you when you're nervous about your job interview and need some support, by any chance?

EDIT

Just noticed Red Flags Everywhere! above your Avatar. lol

I'm here if you want to chat mate. Pretty certain were in the same bloody boat.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Pete Beale said:


> Is she ignoring you when you're nervous about your job interview and need some support, by any chance?


She showed some support previously, but this time she has been silent about it...

Not to mention, she has being sending me the word "eyeroll" in our gaming chat group lately whenever I make a sarcastic joke, unlike in the past...

... I must look like a desperate idiot in her eyes ...

I should have completely ignored that first ever message on OKC from her. This is turning out to be the most forced friendship I have ever had, and only makes me feel even more alone than I already felt.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> She showed some support previously, but this time she has been silent about it...
> 
> Not to mention, she has being sending me the word "eyeroll" in our gaming chat group lately whenever I make a sarcastic joke, unlike in the past...
> 
> ...


I knew what you were in for straight away. She's got too much baggage mate. The one diagnosis of you know what alone was enough.

I've sent you a big arse PM.

Listen to everyone else going through what you're going through. Don't listen to anyone else, know what I mean!?

I feel your pain mate, I really do! :squeeze


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> She showed some support previously, but this time she has been silent about it...
> 
> Not to mention, she has being sending me the word "eyeroll" in our gaming chat group lately whenever I make a sarcastic joke, unlike in the past...
> 
> ...


Is this the girl you posted pics of yourself with, or another one?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Is this the girl you posted pics of yourself with, or another one?


The former, unfortunately.

Too many red flags are popping up with her. "sigh"


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I colored this in a "coloring book" program. It took a long time and I'm sick of looking at it; thus feeling even more like the picture...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Damn right!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

RelinquishedHell said:


>


Lmao


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

SolutionX said:


>


What does this picture represent?


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

karenw said:


> He's inherited Stephen Hawkings money probably.


:lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

jolene23 said:


> What does this picture represent?


If you read the thread title it is a clue.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

karenw said:


> We don't read anything around here.


And nobody reads you.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

SolutionX said:


> If you read the thread title it is a clue.


That's exactly why I'm confused. Are you feeling rich or what? :smile2:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

jolene23 said:


> That's exactly why I'm confused. Are you feeling rich or what? :smile2:


Yeah, just having a lot of income suddenly after a year of disability. Feels nice. 

I just realized that in the pic all of the inner bills are $1 instead of $100. So maybe it is false riches. lol


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

SolutionX said:


> Yeah, just having a lot of income suddenly after a year of disability. Feels nice.


Oh, ok. That's good to hear.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

jolene23 said:


> Oh, ok. That's good to hear.


Sorry if I was rude, I was arguing with someone else.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

SolutionX said:


> Sorry if I was rude, I was arguing with someone else.


No worries


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

karenw said:


> If you call that arguing, of course if that's me you're talking about,when you initially jumped to conclusions well I'm speechless.


Sounds like you're jumping to conclusions again. I have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

karenw said:


> All completely pointless in the first place then hey?


Pretty much. Wanna kiss and make up?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

karenw said:


> Nah just try having respect in the Stephen Hawkings thread, either that or post elsewhere in another thread in any case. Deny it the mods have deleted the posts.


Ok, please try to write in a way that people can tell WTF and who you're talking about. It should help avoid a lot of pointless issues.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Sus y said:


>


:frown2:


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Coincidence said:


> :frown2:


:hug


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Sus y said:


> :hug


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Coincidence said:


>


:smile2:


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Sus y said:


> :smile2:


----------



## Chunchunmaru (Feb 4, 2018)

What is going on with me :|


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Karsten said:


>


Damn i really wish i was sitting on that pathway, or leaning against the tree taking in that view while getting bit by green ants lol


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Good God, what have I done?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:drunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Today after taking too much armodafinil!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

@V1bzz, I found that pic of your belly on nardil :grin2:


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> @V1bzz, I found that pic of your belly on nardil :grin2:


Close but not quite big enough :grin2:

man i aint missed this gurning lark for the past 20 yrs or whatever its been lol


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Close but not quite big enough :grin2:
> 
> man i aint missed this gurning lark for the past 20 yrs or whatever its been lol


Actually, seriously it isn't quite big enough.

Fan of the armoddy then mate ? :wink2:

Only downside is that it actually renders speed useless, so someone told me of course.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Close but not quite big enough :grin2:


This is how it was seen from my back garden -


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> This is how it was seen from my back garden -




I will take a photo of my belly now in a bit lol. pretty poor excuse of a moon it is!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> I will take a photo of my belly now in a bit lol. pretty poor excuse of a moon it is!


:grin2:

back to the old six pack now mate ?


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> :grin2:
> 
> back to the old six pack now mate ?


Well I wouldn't go that far lol >
I imagine some sort of exercise would result in a 6 pack, i did have 1 pre mirtazapine though. I was gutted cos started it maybe 3 or so weeks before i went on holiday ON MY OWN to turkey, literally 2 days before i left my stomach had taken over. all the new clothes i bought to wear didnt fit lol.
I put about a stone on in 3 weeks, that would be them damn munchies!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


>


Oh no, thats a shame :frown2:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

@Girl Without a Shadow - for you


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Reading a recent group chat on Facebook


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


>


how come i have very similar taste as yours lol, not only because of that post, pretty much all the art you love = i love


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Coincidence said:


> how come i have very similar taste as yours lol, not only because of that post, pretty much all the art you love = i love


I do like some of the pictures you post as well!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


>


Aww :rub Get better soon!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> Aww :rub Get better soon!


Thanks.

I'd hug you but I don't want you to catch my cold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

praying to find love?
like, praying and asking gods to make a specific someone love me?

i'm considering that. i will go with the first one and let whatever supreme being in the sky decide/choose for me.

I is desperate.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

xD


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Goodnight dear


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Discovering I have 7 more dollars than I thought I did...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


>


Easier said than done.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Easier said than done.


Too true, sir. But I have my moments.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Too true, sir. But I have my moments.


You called me sir? :blush


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You called me sir? :blush


The unnecessary formality was merely playful. :grin2: Please don't take it personally. Sir.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> The unnecessary formality was merely playful. :grin2: Please don't take it personally. Sir.


:grin2:>


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


>


That's true. We all live in our own realities.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

...except replace the obviously pretty, if invisible, person with a hideously ugly, invisible one. :smile2:


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fig. 1. A dead puffer fish washed up on the beach


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

You need to work on your composition Alpha.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

* *


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Pictures can't describe nuthin'


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

****ing *******s


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Heh


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

EarthDominator said:


>


Aww. :rub


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Nice dance moves.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Vip3r said:


>


Nice one Jack


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Job interview tomorrow - don't panic don't panic don't panic don't panic don't panic don't panic don't panic don't panic don't panic don't panic don't panic don't panic don't panic don't don'tpǹ̵̢̡͍̗̹̠͖̠̤̇̒͂͝ỉ̵͈̹̹̗͍̰̫͕̣̪͙̀͛̒̚ic don't pan ̶̥̺̪̹̣͈̙̉͗̏̂͆̐͋̀͘͠ͅic ɔᴉuɐd

don't ɔᴉuɐddon't panic d̶̡͉͈͓̰̮̗͖̘̗̣̳̥̭̅̊̐͆̂̑̂͘̚on̶͙̝͖͓̘̟̱͚͇͙̝̫̯̊̍̾̅̅̕̚͝'̶̢͖͍̟̞̰͔͓̭̯̙̤̟͒͛͗̆̀̅͑̉̉̽̌̐͘͘͝t̶̰̻̬̰̝̥̬͓̘͛͋͑̈́͛͒̑͜͜t ̶̥̺̪̹̣͈̙̉͗̏̂͆̐͋̀͘͠ͅ `p̸̡̺̬͎̤̫͊̎̔͊͂̌͛̾ͅä̶̧̙̞͇̱͍̳̺͙͎̩́͂̒͌͂ǹ̵̢̡͍̗̹̠͖̠̤̇̒͂͝ỉ̵͈̹̹̗͍̰̫͕̣̪͙̀͛̒̚c̸̢̯̳͉̜͍̺͖̲͐̀̾̌̓̈́ ä̶̧̙̞͇̱͍̳̺͙͎̩́͂̒͌͂ǹ̵̢̡͍̗̹̠͖̠̤̇̒͂͝ỉ̵͈̹̹̗͍̰̫͕̣̪͙̀͛̒̚c̸̢̯̳͉̜͍̺͖̲͐̀̾̌̓̈́ paǹ̵̢̡͍̗̹̠͖̠̤̇̒͂͝ỉ̵͈̹̹̗͍̰̫͕̣̪͙̀͛̒̚c̸̢̯̳͉̜͍̺͖̲͐̀̾̌̓̈́c


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

my dæmons are, like, "Why do you even try?"


----------



## seb3399 (May 27, 2018)

Feeling drained and hungry


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


:hug

Be strong


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

Alpha Tauri said:


>


 Salad Fingers..? Creepy haha


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Random person said:


> Salad Fingers..? Creepy haha


That's right :grin2:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

every time my birthday comes around lol


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

me and bills right now.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Change work to school and that's basically me in a nutshell rn.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@scintilla Aww.. hope you get a text from them soon!  :squeeze


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

@Lohikaarme I did, thanks :b


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy, wonderful Birthday, twytarn. I'd find you something better but I have to go do work. :squeeze


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

@*twytarn* Happy Birthday!:boogie:hb:squeeze










@farfegnugen That's some fine cakemanship there. That cake is the epitome of chocolate lovers. It looks like dark, mixed/(dark/white), and white chocolate cake(or cheesecake). Dark chocolate fudge shell topping, On top, white and dark chocolate truffles, dark chocolate pieces, have no idea what the small pebbles are guess is small chocolate pebbles. Twytarn might be in total ecstasy after she eats that cake.:b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@farfegnugen @birddookie

Thank you!  :squeeze


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

twytarn said:


> @*farfegnugen* @*birddookie*
> 
> Thank you!  :squeeze


Your Welcome!:smile2::squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Happy birthday @twytarn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@BeamingNow Thank you!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@twytarn happy birthday Sam  I will always refer to you as Sammy Strange.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@A Toxic Butterfly Thank you! :smile2:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Cranes in the Sky (May 9, 2017)

EarthDominator said:


>


Don't know what you're going through, but I hope you feel better.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Cranes in the Sky said:


> Don't know what you're going through, but I hope you feel better.


I don't, but thanks for the reaction. Soon I won't feel anything any longer.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*... I am in a bit of a trolling mood tonight ...*


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lyyli said:


>


What a coincidence, I'm smoking Green Alien Kush too!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

I could actually use a hug though.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


>


:lol :lol


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

This is what I feel like I'm doing whenever I message someone first.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

current mood


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

JDsays said:


> current mood


Ok, this music needs to be playing in the background...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Me too.


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Me too.


:hug


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

What people think autumn in the northeast is like...










What it's really like...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Kagome! <3


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't seem to get mine to work so it shall remain a mystery lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

...


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

this works too lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


>


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


>


lol looks like you smashed my head in that hug  but thanks


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol looks like you smashed my head in that hug  but thanks


LMAO, when I hug, it's all in! Even if it means you suffocate from my hugs.


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

(minus the drinks)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

can't sleep and


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

* *


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

scintilla said:


>


lol omg I love these. Thank you. Salem was the best cat/sorcerer


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


>


I can relate. :lol :haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

It's not raining right now but it will soon.

Edit: It's raining now


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

more last night because something my mother said but still rings true lol


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Like that.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

They must be building the pyramids in the apartment above me


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Normally don't do these type of things. But this seems pretty accurate. Especially with these past few days.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

twytarn said:


>


Aside from my mother and family, you bet I do.

"insert fake sarcastic smile here"

:grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

...yes there is...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Solomoon said:


>


lol i am very curious what this feeling is


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol i am very curious what this feeling is


It's hard to describe lol. It's sort of like, being a kaleidoscope, and there is synth music playing.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Solomoon said:


> It's hard to describe lol. It's sort of like, being a kaleidoscope, and there is synth music playing.


Still trying to imagine this...lol must be a cool state of being though


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lohikaarme said:


>


That looks wonderful and warm! Also makes me think of sleeping on Totoro ♡♡♡


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Black As Day said:


> .


I really like this pic.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


>


:hug


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent by the chick who is eating Tapatalk potato chip_


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Time for a lazy day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Vip3r said:


>




:squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> :squeeze


:squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


>


lol

Now that IS a big snozz mate. The complete opposite of your normal nose. :smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


:hug


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 I reckon mine is bigger &#128578; haha. Bit of healthy competition though


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> I reckon mine is bigger &#128578; haha. Bit of healthy competition though


lol

I've always thought my foreskin looks like the 80's tv alien Alf's snozz. :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon mine is bigger &#128578; haha. Bit of healthy competition though
> ...


 lmao but now the whole of SAS wants you to prove it


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> lmao but now the whole of SAS wants you to prove it


None of the americans here would know what to make of it. :b

We should go see a plastic surgeon together mate. They'll tell you that your nose is perfectly fine and needs no work, but tell me "Sir, you could do with a partial circ tbh, that **** looks like Alf" :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> None of the americans here would know what to make of it. :b
> 
> We should go see a plastic surgeon together mate. They'll tell you that your nose is perfectly fine and needs no work, but tell me "Sir, you could do with a partial circ tbh, that **** looks like Alf" :b


A partial one :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@*3stacks* @*Pete Beale*

Don't scare the ladies away! :lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @*3stacks* @*Pete Beale*
> 
> Don't scare the ladies away!


I think we're way past that now


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> A partial one :laugh: :laugh:


Yeah, you can have a partial if you don't want the lot off. Every time I have a pee I'm like "Alright Alf, how am ya?" :b



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @*3stacks* @*Pete Beale*
> 
> Don't scare the ladies away! :lol


I can't help doing it. :b



3stacks said:


> I think we're way past that now


Yeah. Just me and Alf playing with each other till the end I fear. If you get desperate enough you can come play with me and Alf too. Dress up as Sheridan though please. :b lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > A partial one /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png
> ...


 lmao!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

NSFW:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


 can confirm that horny housewife is me


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> can confirm that horny housewife is me


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > can confirm that horny housewife is me


 don't terminate me bby


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> don't terminate me bby


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


Haha


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I picture this as anxiety rearing its ugly head. Panic much, anyone?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I feel like going hermit mode. I think I will.









_ Delivered by Planet Express to Near Beer Roo using Tapatalk_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_Sent from Walmart's greeter using Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Orb said:


> This made me laugh. Thanks


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LOL









_Sent by boat using Tapatalk _


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Whatthe? (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## notrlysure (Feb 8, 2018)

dot dot dot









Išsiųsta naudojantis FIG-LX1 Tapatalk 4 Lt


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ekardy said:


>


Out of curiosity... what subway, and what day and time? Asking for a friend. Just kidding... I don't have friends.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


I just posted the same characters picture haha guess we're feeling alike. Life is fun! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! That's what you say when you're having fun... you refer to yourself as a group of people.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

the cheat said:


> Out of curiosity... what subway, and what day and time? Asking for a friend. Just kidding... I don't have friends.


:haha
Probably in Los Angeles.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I just posted the same characters picture haha guess we're feeling alike. Life is fun! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! That's what you say when you're having fun... you refer to yourself as a group of people.


Great minds think alike it seems! :lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Me: "That wasn't for you"

LOL


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.





































_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kandie said:


>


*Hugs*

_Sent from Your Friendly neighborhood Spider Man using Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

8888 said:


>


*Hugs*
________


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> *Hugs*
> ________


Thank you!

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fever Dream said:


>


Yes! This is a good one.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:teeth Yes!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :teeth Yes!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


LMAO! :haha


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Aha!


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Wack


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Don said:


> Wack


:haha That's a good one


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Literally me


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ekardy said:


>


My first though was that looks so sad  but then I thought maybe he/she is passing out from being too high or drunk, and then it actually looks like fun to me. :tiptoe


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


:mushy THAT BUNNY IS SO STINKING ADORABLE! This put a smile on my face and warmed my heart.

:squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> :mushy THAT BUNNY IS SO STINKING ADORABLE! This put a smile on my face and warmed my heart.
> 
> :squeeze


I thought it was adorable too! 
I am glad that it warmed your heart, even though it was unintentional.  :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## hwtryan (Dec 11, 2017)

EarthDominator said:


>





doe deer said:


>





EarthDominator said:


>


All of these.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Solomoon said:


>


Nobody laughing at this? 
:rofl :rofl LMAO:rofl :rofl

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Fun Spirit said:


> Nobody laughing at this?
> :rofl :rofl LMAO:rofl :rofl
> 
> _ Made in China using Tapatalk_


It's funny and miserable at the same time lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Solomoon said:


> It's funny and miserable at the same time lol.


I'm sorry it is like that for you. I hope it all work out for you

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Fun Spirit said:


> I'm sorry it is like that for you. I hope it all work out for you
> 
> _ Made in China using Tapatalk_


Thanks. 

The acne gets bad, goes away, comes back, etc. just a song and dance at this point.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Pete Beale said:


>


feeling stuck in a maze.....that's a good one.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

tea111red said:


> feeling stuck in a maze.....that's a good one.


You mean a bad one! :b

Feels like we're all trapped in different areas of the maze, and almost given up and we're alone, but hope that someone's around the corner, maybe. Need to bump into someone else inside the maze, when you get the energy to get up and try and find your way out again. Maybe there is no way out, and bumping into someone else in the maze, just leads to both people, still being trapped in the maze together. I thought I'd found someone inside the maze, but I just ended up being trapped in the maze with them, and they didn't find a way out, I just lost them, inside the maze.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk _


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*ha ha*


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.
















_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ SPIRITO BAMBITO _


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ SPIRITO BAMBITO _


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


















_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Feeling toxic


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.
















_ I Am Yin_


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

This sucks. I'm melting.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

My life


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_Sent from Jurassic Park using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

PandaBearx said:


>


:lol :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Aaww!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I bought a cheap keyboard on ebay last week, this thing is like a toy... its got midi in out and thru so I figured it might be useful for live use. but the thought of using it live just makes me think of this;


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

The one that's drinking obv


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The one that's drinking obv


Me and Sam are the other two, lol.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Me and Sam are the other two, lol.


 @SamanthaStrange


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The one that's drinking obv


Gah, get a room! Or... make it a threesome! It's the only polite thing to do. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Me and Sam are the other two, lol.


Good morning. :lol Or good evening to you.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Good morning. :lol Or good evening to you.


Howdy partna!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Howdy partna!


This seems more likely to me...










Lmao.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> This seems more likely to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cruel intentions.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Cruel intentions.


Indeed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I feel like that bucket. Filling up with sad emotions I didn't ask for.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Something like this


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Don said:


> Something like this


LMAO, doesn't seem that bad. He looks like he's enjoying himself.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Talk about typing sh!#.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:dead


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

something like these pics.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

+


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


You look on point. :squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent by Red Eyes Black Dragon using Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

That is Spanish for so-so


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Me too Spidey. Damn they all have to be in edgy black and white.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Naladoll (May 21, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Does this count as an image?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


 Me too sammy. Me too. :hug :squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kimmie2170 (Jun 11, 2019)

Happy









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimmie2170 (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm feeling silly









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Kimmie2170 (Jun 11, 2019)

Jesus has seen me through some tough times in my life









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fun Spirit said:


> .


That made me smile. Thank you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That made me smile. Thank you.


You're Welcome


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Just like in the cartoons I have a cuckoo clock sound going off in my head.
Weird stuff going on. 
I gone bonkers


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Picture pretty much say's it all.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sadly, it's kinda how I feel most of the time...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Lyrics from the song Winter by A blaze of Feather


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@CNikki Awww. :hug :squeeze


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @CNikki Awww. :hug :squeeze


Thank you. :hug

It's just one of those nights, I guess...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Thank you. :hug
> 
> It's just one of those nights, I guess...


No problem. Sleep well.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I really did.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn mobile just making the image blank...


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









*Sent from SAS' dancing Banana Emoji using Tapatalk*


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.
















*Sent from Homer Simpson's Beer Bottle using Tapatalk*


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


>


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

(Something about this pun of a quote hits close to home...especially when given the opportunity to dream.)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It would be most glorious if it were perfectly legal to run over annoying pedestrians.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


>


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


>


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


>











(This is for you and anyone else who sees this. )


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> (This is for you and anyone else who sees this. )


Thank you. I rarely ever want hugs in real life. I've been used to the cold shoulder for so long. Not in that great of a place right now.

:hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Thank you. I rarely ever want hugs in real life. I've been used to the cold shoulder for so long. Not in that great of a place right now. :hug


Aww. Sending you good vibes your way. I hope you feel better tomorrow. Hopefully talk to you again soon. :hug :squeeze


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

"Do you want to talk about it?"
No, because you've proven yourself inadequate to hear it.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

(A bit of a reference for something only a few here might understand.)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Coke can be so mean sometimes. Now I'm self-conscious about being a bogan.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Serine (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

* *


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

but alone in my hostel's bathroom with smokes and drinks because


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## maryanning (Sep 12, 2019)

GOOD!!!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


>


"hugs"


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Kaneda (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

I saw this and was like yes this is me.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toby Carson (Jan 31, 2019)

./


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

​


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

* *


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Untitled_Painting (Apr 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

PandaBearx said:


>


Exactly.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Exactly.


I'm hoping by 6AM I get some sleep, maybe.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

PandaBearx said:


>


This picture f'ed me up.


----------



## vibration (Oct 5, 2016)

ms-Xv2r1D.gif


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Me to me


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

(Don't know how to put the gif version, if possible. Just imagine that it is.)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

CNikki said:


> (Don't know how to put the gif version, if possible. Just imagine that it is.)


no one should evvver have to imagine a gif :C










(to post one you have to find the gif version of the image and paste* the link address between the img tags as you would a still pic)


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

cafune said:


> no one should evvver have to imagine a gif :C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, learn something new every day. Thanks.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i think my leg's broken


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

dis me tho


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

followed swiftly by


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(my grapes are purple tho)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I used to have this t-shirt.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I used to have this t-shirt.


Lmao.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


>


Ok this made me laugh :lol


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Lmfao.

It's true, though :'(


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> It's true, though :'(


Smile thru the tears :'(


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(brb layerin' up)


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

but also

* *













...











ban mugs #straightouttheblender #goglassstrawstho


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

* *


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

* *


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

* *














nick miller always knows.


----------



## mn123456789 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Shjatyzu (Sep 24, 2018)

...


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## John Belz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

A bit like this guy


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is the creepiest image ever (found on google):


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## TheCourier1991 (Oct 27, 2019)

Like this most of the times


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


>


Awful


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

I eat crumbs. And they're diminishing in portion and time and space.
I remember the sandwich painfully.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> Awful


Its tough at the top &#128542;


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Krum (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

* *




only half-serious but still


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


>


I feel like there could be a lot of potential emotions going on here...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

https://shbphoto.files.wordpress.com/2017/02/untitled-81.jpg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Happy valentines day SAS ! I bringed a flower.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

blue2 said:


>


Same.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Mind: go and do this
Subconscious mind is imagining quitting again


----------



## Runner girl9090 (8 mo ago)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------

